# Prince Of Persia.. Its coming. Discussion Thread



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 25, 2008)

*Prince of Persia
*

*Published by: Ubisoft*
*Developed by: Ubisoft Montreal*
*Release Date:*      November 18, 2008
*Genre:* *Platformer*

*About this Game*
The plagued prince returns in his first next-gen adventure. Ubisoft has planned a number of adjustments to the series, with a new design for the prince, a new armored gauntlet with incredible powers, and a renewed focus on platforming and physical challenges rather than fighting.

*Characters*

*starsmedia.ign.com/stars/image/object/142/14257055/the-prince_prince-of-persia-prodigy_pictureboxart_60w.jpgThe Prince (Prince of Persia, 2008)
                    The main character from the _Prince of Persia _.

*starsmedia.ign.com/stars/image/object/142/14257010/elika_prince-of-persia_pictureboxart_60w.jpgElika (Prince of Persia, 2008)
Elika is a fictional character from the Prince of Persia series. She is one of the last remaining Ahuras and considers it her duty to return the evil spirit Ahriman to his prison inside the Tree of Life.

*Screenshots*

*media.ign.com/thumb/241/2413260/prince-of-persia-20080527114804970_thumb_ign.jpg *media.ign.com/thumb/247/2474896/e3-2008-prince-of-persia-4-screens-20080715053200594_thumb_ign.jpg *media.ign.com/thumb/247/2474891/e3-2008-prince-of-persia-4-screens-20080715053148719_thumb_ign.jpg

More Screenshot and Details


Guys,
Look at the prince the prince just sucks..
Persian one was very cool..
I don't think that this game will be as good as other games of this series..

Ubisoft just f***


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 25, 2008)

i am a hardcore fan of the prince of prince of persia series, i have played all the three games.
the gameplay was awesome!!!!
well prince of persia : prodigy will not dissapoint us, cos i saw one of the game play videos on youtube ,its better than all the previous games.
and it will live up to its name.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 25, 2008)

I am too a big fan of POP I completed all the other series of this game...


> well prince of persia : prodigy will not dissapoint us, cos i saw one of the game play videos on youtube ,its better than all the previous games.
> and it will live up to its name.


Link Please.


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 25, 2008)

^^here is a gameplay video from poprodigy

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQGMPdslRYQ


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Aug 25, 2008)

Watched that vid. The concept of the prince has totally changed!  I mean, I liked the trilogy series due to its dark, strong-but-silent theme that gave you the feeling "I stand alone"(Heck, they even included a great song called "I stand alone" in the 2nd game).

And whats with this sidekick business?!? Elika can fly! She cannot die! She is good in combat (better than the prince maybe). The prince looks like an idiot in front of her. She should've been the lead character.

And the prince doesn't even look princely! Even the dark-prince or the scruffy little prince from Warrior Within(that was real cool though) looked more royal!
This one's gonna go down the sewers if things are what they seem.

Oh, and are they gonna name the prince this time?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 25, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Watched that vid. The concept of the prince has totally changed!  I mean, I liked the trilogy series due to its dark, strong-but-silent theme that gave you the feeling "I stand alone"(Heck, they even included a great song called "I stand alone" in the 2nd game).
> 
> And whats with this sidekick business?!? Elika can fly! She cannot die! She is good in combat (better than the prince maybe). The prince looks like an idiot in front of her. She should've been the lead character.
> 
> ...



correct prince really look uncool



Davidboon said:


> ^^here is a gameplay video from poprodigy
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQGMPdslRYQ



seen that video..cool but as above said Elika always follow us this make the game bad and prince looks crap


----------



## dead_eye (Sep 27, 2008)

what the he!! totally crap changed the thing which made them popular!!!!


> Watched that vid. The concept of the prince has totally changed! I mean, I liked the trilogy series due to its dark, strong-but-silent theme that gave you the feeling "I stand alone"(Heck, they even included a great song called "I stand alone" in the 2nd game).
> 
> And whats with this sidekick business?!? Elika can fly! She cannot die! She is good in combat (better than the prince maybe). The prince looks like an idiot in front of her. She should've been the lead character.
> 
> ...


correctly said alexanderthegreat
*
elika is god or what!
it makes it seem as if the god cheat was on by default *
*www.postsmile.net/img/20/2022.gif

see this *i.testfreaks.com/images/products/600x400/91/prince-of-persia-warrior-within-47381.472411.jpg


and this crap*gallery.techarena.in/data/1/PRINCE_OF_PERSIA_4_WALLPAPER.jpg


CEL-SHADING bah...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 28, 2008)

really they are converting photo to crap..



dead_eye said:


> *
> elika is god or what!
> it makes it seem as if the god cheat was on by default *
> *www.postsmile.net/img/20/2022.gif



correct..what all this did Ubisoft are planning of....other game like GTA, Hitman, NFS are updating there graphic and ublisoft is planning to make POP crap..


----------



## Crysis900 (Sep 28, 2008)

i watched the latest pop4 video on this months pc world mag. it was really awesome. The narrator says that the game play and story will chance according to the path yow choose to take. He says that the girl Elika helps the prince look cooler than ever and that she doesn't gets in the way at all. And even helps the prince if he gets into a trap.

CAN'T WAIT FOR POP 4.


----------



## anmol singh mzn 2008 (Sep 28, 2008)

What Are Going To Be The Sys Reqs Anyway?


----------



## dead_eye (Sep 28, 2008)

> i watched the latest pop4 video on this months pc world mag. it was really awesome. The narrator says that the game play and story will chance according to the path yow choose to take. He says that the girl Elika helps the prince look cooler than ever and that she doesn't gets in the way at all. And even helps the prince if he gets into a trap.
> 
> CAN'T WAIT FOR POP 4.


*
WHAT THE HELL*

have you played the trilogy 
if you have then you can't say like thsi


----------



## Pathik (Sep 28, 2008)

The Prince looks like sh!t. Elika looks better than Kaileena though. They should return to the dark shades in the older games. POP:WW was the best.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 28, 2008)

^Hell No! Kaileena is way better than this chick.

I suppose Ubisoft should have stuck with their old engine & gave Prince the same look & added more elements to the gameplay.This revamp just looks a bit dodgy & the tag team duo just doesn't sound that interesting.But who know it could turn out to be way better than it looks.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 28, 2008)

hope this pop gets flop.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 29, 2008)

^^ Hey don't say like that. By this you are taking on many POP lovers.

@ dead_eye
You mean the trilogy is on the pcworld dvd too.


----------



## Indyan (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah. The new Prince isnt probably as dark and gritty as the old one, but I am surprised with all the negativity. 
I welcome the modifications Ubisoft is trying to do in order to give a boost to the series. now, I will have to wait for the game to be released in order to see if they pulled it off.
But seriously, I dont know why you people are resisting the new introductions so ardently. Its pointless to create a new series if its exactly like the old one.

Anyway, POP:WW was my least favourite POP game. Ubisoft clearly went overboard in trying to please the general crowd and sacrifised quality in favour of cheap sensationalism. The hard rock music and the sleazy dialogues dont fit in with the story line and the ambience. Thankfully they rectified it in TT.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 30, 2008)

this game will suck.


----------



## jamsus (Sep 30, 2008)

I think the screenshots r actually Artwork and not real screenshots taken during gameplay. That is why they looks cartoonish. I'm sure that the game grafix will be better than it's prequal.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 1, 2008)

Gameplay might be great but the game sux big time.......

Gameplay might be great but the game gfx sux big time.......


----------



## Indyan (Oct 1, 2008)

jamsus said:


> I think the screenshots r actually Artwork and not real screenshots taken during gameplay. That is why they looks cartoonish. I'm sure that the game grafix will be better than it's prequal.


Unfortunately the real game graphics are also cartoonish.
Have a look at *this trailer* which shows actual gameplay elements.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Oct 1, 2008)

hey ive seen a few vids in college and also met one of the programmers in Ubisoft of PoP and lemme tell u its good. Sure during battles the rince turns cartoony. but hey, thats just a change they tried to bring bout. And ion this game the best thing is u get to explore ur environment a lot. And whats more, in case u make a mistimed jump somewhere and fall into a canyon or something then u dont die immediately and start the level from the beginning again. instead ur given another chance. Like, in case u fall u have an accomplice travelling with u(she's a magician,i forget her name) who saves from dying and puts u back where u fell from.

pardon the bad language.... i typed that while i was half asleep


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey you guys can think whatever you want but remember POP 4 is gonna surprise you all big time. I am gonna but the original this time. ALL HAIL POP 4 X(

Any way the screen shots you'll are just not the final yet. The final versions graphics are gonna be real good for sure.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 2, 2008)

I too think that final realese of POP will ROCK.


----------



## dead_eye (Oct 3, 2008)

> hey ive seen a few vids in college and also met one of the programmers in Ubisoft of PoP and lemme tell u its good. Sure during battles the rince turns cartoony. but hey, thats just a change they tried to bring bout. And ion this game the best thing is u get to explore ur environment a lot. And whats more, in case u make a mistimed jump somewhere and fall into a canyon or something then u dont die immediately and start the level from the beginning again. instead ur given another chance. Like, in case u fall u have an accomplice travelling with u(she's a magician,i forget her name) who saves from dying and puts u back where u fell from.



heck what are you typing you really were half-asleep
ahem... 'that' feature to not play the whole level again instead just that fall is called the power of the sands of time .....ahem..........

and its far better than that elika thing


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 4, 2008)

I think that ubi soft is gonna change the previous prince sand powers with some new powers.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 12, 2008)

Something new:-
Release date for POP as announced by Ubisoft-
USA-December 2
Europe-December 4
UK-December 5
Rest-Couldn't find but its gonna be late(I'm guessing)
Ubisoft is starting to imitate digit in terms of keeping up with dates(No offence meant whatsoever blah... blah...)
Even though it's got a potential for being declared a real flop, die-hard fans like me WILL give it a try.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 13, 2008)

System Reqirements:-

Besides having the obligatory Windows XP or Vista operating system, you will need to own a dual core processor, either a 2.6 GHz Intel Pentium D or an AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+. If you plan to use XP, you need just 1 GB of RAM while 2 GB are required when using Windows Vista. The video card you use needs 256 MB of video memory and comply with the requirements of DirectX 9.0 or 10.0, with processors like ATI Radeon X1600, 1650, 1950, HD 2000, 3000 or NVIDIA GeForce from the 6800/7/8/9 series. You can also choose to play Prince of Persia using an Xbox 360 controller on a PC.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2008)

Cell shader has made the game go good to worse.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 13, 2008)

We can't say for sure without actually playing the game. It's like speculation which is bad for any game. The concept if drawn more on the lines of Ubisoft's earlier game XIII which was fun. They have put a totally new concept. I can buy the fact that graphics have changed but switching to a different storyline from scratch is a big gamble. The earlier series had a good continuity in them & so we expected POP 4 to be following the same lines. This is where Ubisoft is risking it all. A new story, a new Prince, Eilka, Assassins Creed engine etc. All this is a huge leap. 

From the gameplay videos that I have seen it looks very promising. If we can look at it from a completely different point of view then perhaps we could appreciate the effort. It's not far from release so let's wait & hope for the best.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2008)

Let's then weight and see how the game looks.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 13, 2008)

hmm will have to wait

*digi2.notlong.com
*digi1.notlong.com


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

> *Prince of Persia: The Warrior and the Alchemist*
> 
> *November 13, 2008* - The new Prince offers an open world to explore, a magic-wielding AI partner and intense one-on-one combat. For those who have played the previous Prince titles or anyone expecting an experience similar to Ubisoft Montreal's Assassin's Creed, you may be in for a bit of a shock. This isn't your daddy's Prince of Persia.
> 
> ...



Check out this...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 14, 2008)

WTF pop doesn't have a upgrade sys and weapons don't change?


----------

